# Retiring in Canada but where to spend the winters?



## Addy

We are years (13 to be exact) from retirement but I find myself thinking early about the possibilites (beyond the finances, that part was taken into consideration years ago) and wondering where we can travel to today, in order to check if it's a place we may want to spend a winter (or winters) in our retirement?

We will retire in our mid 50's with a small but good pension, plus investments (DRIPS mostly) and rental income.

Where should we check out today as a possibility for spending winters? Florida of course, but I'm thinking Nicaragua, Philippines.... cheaper places like that.


----------



## Spudd

Personally I am leaning towards Spain.


----------



## lightcycle

How expensive is Spain? Euros = muchos $$$?


----------



## Four Pillars

I'm choosing Canada. Lot's of great winter activities here.


----------



## Nemo2

Spudd said:


> Personally I am leaning towards Spain.


Portugal might be a little cheaper....and just as nice.


----------



## HaroldCrump

It is hard to predict what the state of the world will be like 13 years from now.
Wars, foreign policy, economic recessions, geo-political upheaval etc. could change the world significantly, and thus influence this decision.

13 years ago 9/11 had not happened, for example, which changed the world fundamentally (pardon the pun).

Mr. Rip van Winkle who went to sleep right after the Nov. 2000 elections would wake up to an unrecognizable world in 2020.

But anyhow, our plans are to stay within the North American continent for the most part.
Maybe winters in Florida/south-east, and summers here in Ontario.
If we do move somewhere permanently, it'll probably be somewhere in the south eastern US (Georgia, the Carolinas, Tennessee, or thereabouts).
Nothing west of Nashville or north of Raleigh.

Is that too specific, LOL :rolleyes2:

But, as I said above, too early to decide.


----------



## lightcycle

Nemo2 said:


> Portugal might be a little cheaper....and just as nice.


Yep, I've heard that. It's on my list of places to visit.


----------



## Nemo2

lightcycle said:


> Yep, I've heard that. It's on my list of places to visit.


I like it.....was there in '63, '69, '86....and my lady wants to go.


----------



## Spudd

Nemo2 said:


> Portugal might be a little cheaper....and just as nice.


Good point. The language barrier seems to be less there too - I don't speak Portuguese but the locals seemed to speak English fairly well, whereas in Spain the English skills seemed few and far between. However, I do speak Spanish at a basic level so it might be a lower bar to learn the local language in Spain.


----------



## Nemo2

Spudd said:


> Good point. The language barrier seems to be less there too - I don't speak Portuguese but the locals seemed to speak English fairly well, whereas in Spain the English skills seemed few and far between. However, I do speak Spanish at a basic level so it might be a lower bar to learn the local language in Spain.


Spanish & Portuguese are quite similar, (I'm inarticulate in either/both), but English is pretty much the universal _lingua franca_ nowadays anyway.

Perhaps subscribe to this lady's blog, it's no charge: http://juliedawnfox.com/


----------



## kcowan

Addy
I hear that you are interested in alternative warm places. If I were you I would spend one month a year vacationing in potential destinations: Florida, Arizona, Mexico, Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Chile, Argentina, Uruguay, Caribbean Various. Rent an apartment to experience living.

Europe is out for winter places. SE Asia and Australia really only need to be considered if there are other extenuating circumstances. Same with South Africa.

We went through this process before selecting Mexico, and even then, the location within Mexico. Good luck.


----------



## atrp2biz

I'm with FP. I enjoy the four seasons. I like my beer league hockey and occassional ski outing. Not to say that a week in the sun is not nice in the winter.


----------



## Nemo2

kcowan said:


> Addy
> I hear that you are interested in alternative warm places. If I were you I would spend one month a year vacationing in potential destinations: Florida, Arizona, Mexico, Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Chile, Argentina, Uruguay, Caribbean Various.


Never been there, but we have friends in Missouri who visit Equador and really like it.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Yahoo Travel ran a piece on Ecuador and Uruguay a few months back.
Complete with analysis of cost of living, health care, taxation, safety, and other aspects.
A Google search should find it quickly (ironically).

IMO, they are both excellent options if one wants to retire permanently outside Canada.
Not very practical as snowbirding destinations, though, given the travel distances.


----------



## none

SE Asia you could live like a golden god.


----------



## HaroldCrump

none said:


> SE Asia you could live like a golden god.


You can do the same in some sub-Saharan African country.
Zimbabwe is a particularly nice choice since they switched their currency to the US$.

Quality of life is also an important factor, not just the cost of living.
There is a difference.


----------



## fraser

This is exactly our challenge. 

We have spent time in Florida, Texas, Arizona, Mexico, Cuba, Caribbean plus extended time in Costa Rica. Cuba and Costa Rica are very attractive to us but not quite there. Leaving next week to try seven weeks in Thailand.

Who knows....we just may go somewhere new each year. One issue for Europe destinations is the changing tax laws and the requirement to report world wide assets....just the beginning. US has tax issues as well if you but apparently not burdensome if structured properly. 

One thing for sure....we need to be near the ocean.


----------



## HaroldCrump

fraser said:


> One thing for sure....we need to be near the ocean.


There is a quaint little town on the eastern coast of Georgia.
Called Savannah.
Historic antebellum charm, right on the ocean, far from the hustle/bustle, yet within easy driving distance of major airports like Atlanta and Jacksonville.
If I had to pick one place blindfolded....


----------



## none

HaroldCrump said:


> You can do the same in some sub-Saharan African country.
> Zimbabwe is a particularly nice choice since they switched their currency to the US$.
> 
> Quality of life is also an important factor, not just the cost of living.
> There is a difference.


Obviously you've never been to SE asia. It's lovely.


----------



## Nemo2

Sri Lanka?


----------



## Brian Weatherdon CFP

Yes anywhere but in the ice! We've had a full taste of that here these recent days. Spain and Portugal can be nice; also Costa Rica. And many places in the U.S. that also reward some initiative like the great canyon areas of Utah, Arizona, etc. PS: if you learn some Spanish it adds to the flavour or interest of traveling too; not that you have to use Spanish but I find it more fun knowing some of a local language. 

PS: here is a brief video I did on the theme of creating your own movie ...what I call the "movie of YOU". Please pardon the opening thumbnail ...looks like I saw a moose coming at me. (I didn't.) http://guaranteedincome4life.ca/resources/visioning-your-retirement-lifestyle/

I look forward to much more sharing on the theme of boomers creating retirement lifestyles ...and sharing where to visit & travel. 

Warm wishes to you!
BW


----------



## fraser

Savanah is nice, as it's neighbour Hilton Head but not nearly warm enough in the winter. 

We want sun...shorts, sandals, cold beer, and walks on the beach warm. Bring on the sunscreen!

We have high hopes for Thailand.


----------



## none

Vietnam and Cambodia is amazing as well and I hear nothing but good things about Loas. I love SE asia. Super cheap, super safe and beautiful:biggrin:


----------



## fraser

The challenge of SE Asia will be the length of the flight. Even for us in western Canada, it takes as much time to get to SE Asia as it does to get to South Africa. It's about 24 hours of elapsed time. And for those of us sitting in the cheap seats this is a long and somewhat uncomfortable journey.


----------



## HaroldCrump

fraser said:


> Savanah is nice, as it's neighbour Hilton Head but not nearly warm enough in the winter.


I found Hilton Head to be touristy, Savannah is not.
Savannah should be warm enough in the winter.
If not, then you are basically stuck with Florida. 
There are no other options south of Savannah, Jacksonville is like 1.5 hrs. at most.


----------



## Addy

fraser said:


> The challenge of SE Asia will be the length of the flight. Even for us in western Canada, it takes as much time to get to SE Asia as it does to get to South Africa. It's about 24 hours of elapsed time. And for those of us sitting in the cheap seats this is a long and somewhat uncomfortable journey.


Good point. If we're going for at least a few months, we may be smart to consider flying half way, spending some time there then heading onwards, just to break up the flight time.


----------



## Janus

HaroldCrump said:


> You can do the same in some sub-Saharan African country.
> Zimbabwe is a particularly nice choice since they switched their currency to the US$.
> 
> Quality of life is also an important factor, not just the cost of living.
> There is a difference.


Harold, have you been to SE Asia? The quality of life there that can be attained through conventional means is incredible.



fraser said:


> The challenge of SE Asia will be the length of the flight. Even for us in western Canada, it takes as much time to get to SE Asia as it does to get to South Africa. It's about 24 hours of elapsed time. And for those of us sitting in the cheap seats this is a long and somewhat uncomfortable journey.


That's a more sensible reason not to be considering SE Asia. If you're not filthy rich and flying business class, the flights can be very uncomfortable - I wouldn't want to make the voyage in my 60's and 70's (it's bad enough in my 20's).


----------



## indexxx

Personally I'd be in the Mediterranean if I could- Italy is amazing and still reasonable cost-wise depending where you are, but so are Greece and Malta- Malta has the bonus of English being almost universal as it was a colony.

I have a close friend who lives now in Thailand and raves about it. I've also, through my own research, discovered that places like Panama and Belize are intriguing- I used to live in the Caymans so love the Caribbean (but Cayman is too expensive).

Portugal is great. Slovenia is a hidden European gem where I spent four months trying to find a way to stay- again English is spoken fluently by nearly everyone. It has unbelievable nature, Old World charm, Venetian feel in the west, and a slice of the Adriatic- Europe in a nutshell. Ljubljana is the safest capitol city in Europe.


----------



## kcowan

Nemo2 said:


> Never been there, but we have friends in Missouri who visit Equador and really like it.


I excluded equatorial countries because I find them too hot.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Love to retire or spend winters in Portugal or Spain.


----------



## Nemo2

kcowan said:


> I excluded equatorial countries because I find them too hot.


Not if you're in Quito? :wink:


----------



## kcowan

Nemo2 said:


> Not if you're in Quito? :wink:


Unless you have COPD!:hopelessness: Beside isn't Quito an armpit?


----------



## Nemo2

kcowan said:


> Unless you have COPD!:hopelessness: Beside isn't Quito an armpit?


Dunno....haven't been there.....South America has never held much appeal for me.......gimme the African bush any day.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Quito is right on the equator but climate is moderated and very consistent due to being at altitude in the mountains. Scenic, like any city - safe and not safe parts, wealthy enclaves and 'don't enter at dark' areas. We enjoyed it and the area, but wouldn't see ourselves spending a lot of time there. Very landlocked and as someone else noted - the ocean beckons.


----------



## sags

If I had the big bucks........and fewer family commitments, it would be a luxury penthouse right on the Las Vegas strip for me.


----------



## bayview

For me, ideally 2-3 different places in different continents a year, if funding and the body can take it :encouragement:

Agreed SE Asia, especially Malaysia (see link below), is great value and good quality. 

Here's a list for consideration:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/internationallivingcom/best-places-to-retire_b_4536719.html


----------



## Addy

bayview said:


> For me, ideally 2-3 different places in different continents a year, if funding and the body can take it :encouragement:
> 
> Agreed SE Asia, especially Malaysia (see link below), is great value and good quality.
> 
> Here's a list for consideration:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/internationallivingcom/best-places-to-retire_b_4536719.html


Thanks for posting this, the latest list I could find via google was for 2012. There's some interesting places there I would like to visit over the next 10 years or so.


----------



## m3s

indexxx said:


> Portugal is great. Slovenia is a hidden European gem where I spent four months trying to find a way to stay- again English is spoken fluently by nearly everyone. It has unbelievable nature, Old World charm, Venetian feel in the west, and a slice of the Adriatic- Europe in a nutshell. Ljubljana is the safest capitol city in Europe.


Croatia and Montenegro are even better. Albania is definitely not the "safest" place but the coast is fine, and hardly developed. Considering it's between 2 touristy coasts and only recently opened to tourism, it's probably an amazing place to invest right now. I can't imagine why anyone would refuse to look outside of Canada for retirement, besides family obligations. Even Italy is cheap anywhere in between the tourist hubs.


----------



## Mechanic

I'm leaning towards Vancouver Island for year round living. -20C here today and +7C there. I could handle that.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Yeah, the west coast is pretty great all year round (if you can stand some rain). Sometimes we even get a dose of snow, enough make us feel more included in the Canadian whole. Doesn't mean that I don't need my yearly dose of the Baja though. :tongue-new:


----------



## Islenska

Really impressed with SriLanka, (the little I saw of it)

Cost of living seems very cheap, priced a fine seaside house at 300k, and I'm sure you could live high on the hog at 30k for 2 retirees per year,
found the culture and people very pleasant.

(Jon, I did some time at Royal Roads, back in the military college days, pretty hard to beat the west coast!)


----------



## Nemo2

Islenska said:


> Really impressed with SriLanka, (the little I saw of it)


Spent my 21st birthday there, (2nd time I'd been), after coming down through India........then the 3rd time, in 1985, half a lifetime later my late wife & I went back......drove pretty much all over....except for the north east which the Tamil Tigers occupied.

I'd go back again.


----------



## Nemo2

Forbes Mag: http://www.forbes.com/sites/jacquelynsmith/2014/01/06/the-15-best-countries-to-retire-to-in-2014/


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> haven't been there....South America has never held much appeal for me......


Do you just mean that you haven't been in Ecuador, or in SA in general? If the latter, then where is the lack of appeal coming from, from something you read perhaps?

I love Canada, and would never consider retiring far away from family/close friends/future grandchildren, as that will give me more joy than living like royalty elsewhere, and besides, I'm already living like a queen right here, lol. However, spending the brutal winters abroad, most definitely; perhaps in Tierra del Fuego or Isla de Pascua; Santiago can be my starting point.  

Not waiting for my senior years to travel the world; in fact, have been doing so from very young.


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> Do you just mean that you haven't been in Ecuador, or in SA in general? If the latter, then where is the lack of appeal coming from?


In SA I've only been to Colombia....and though there are places/sights there I'd like to experience the continent in general has always been low on my priority list........rather go to southern Africa, (as one example).


----------



## none

Mechanic said:


> I'm leaning towards Vancouver Island for year round living. -20C here today and +7C there. I could handle that.


That's where I live. It pissed rain all weekend.

For Canada, I think it's one of the nicest places in Canada (and I've lived coast to coast) but still..... it is in Canada. really, our climate stinks.


----------



## Nemo2

none said:


> That's where I live. It pissed rain all weekend.


I lived on Salt Spring Island for 8 years.............had to buy a rain suit to walk the dog.


----------



## Sammi

I see a lot of people list Florids as winter getaways and was just wondering why people choose Florida over say Las Vegas or L.A, or otherwise West Coast?


----------



## HaroldCrump

Sammi said:


> I see a lot of people list Florids as winter getaways and was just wondering why people choose Florida over say Las Vegas or L.A, or otherwise West Coast?


Short travel time is perhaps the most common factor.
Florida is driving distance for most of Ontario and Quebec, which accounts for over 60% of the population.
Flights are 2 - 3 hrs. max.

I also feel cost of living is cheaper in Florida than LA, Vegas, and most of California.


----------



## kcowan

We were once taking the whole family to Disneyland from Edmonton and the travel agent got us a cheaper package to Disneyworld. Never underestimate the power of volume pricing.

Plus many people from the east tend to drive which favours Florida.

(Vallarta is the same from Toronto or Vancouver flying.)


----------



## marina628

For us we will probably pick Barbados or Antigua , we considered Malta but we prefer to be closer to home.


----------



## uptoolate

It's true. Daytona is 20 hours door-to-beach from Southern Ontario by car and flights are inexpensive and plentiful from both Canadian and US border airports. Also, for me Florida beats LV and Phoenix because it has ocean.


----------



## Nuke

Best advice may be to check out a several countries over the next years. I can't see myself locking into just one location....same old same old. You would be retiring at an early age, keep your options open and enjoy a variety of experiences.


----------



## fraser

We liked Malta but we have been told that it can get extremely windy in the winter months. We met some Brits who vacation there often.


----------



## marina628

I can handle the wind as long as it is blowing warm .Black flies are hell in Malta too !


----------



## nortel'd

uptoolate said:


> It's true. Daytona is 20 hours door-to-beach from Southern Ontario by car and flights are inexpensive and plentiful from both Canadian and US border airports. Also, for me Florida beats LV and Phoenix because it has ocean.


+1 and more

Since 2007 until I retired October 31, I worked summers and was able to have all of November and December off for holidays. This set- up allowed me to test Florida, Texas, and Cambridge England. 
Cambridge, England – beautiful architecture and transportation. Don’t need a car to get around. Glad I went but expensive for my budget.
Donna, Texas - to windy and lacks trees. I had paid up-front for the 2 months but after 6 weeks I called a very close friend in Florida and invited myself over. The rest is history.
We don’t golf but we have chosen an older (for the mature live oaks, pines, palms, birds, reptiles and flower gardens) gated golfing community located 1.5 hours south of Jacksonville, Florida. The rental backs on to the 17th hole. My 3 cats spend the day hanging out in the veranda watching birds and golfers while we ride our bicycles around all the boulevards. Between the birds flying overhead, the rooster crowing and the cattle bawling, I feel like I am living in the country. Dunkin Donuts replaces Tim Horton’s and for hustle and bustle Orlando is 1 hour away. The gas is cheap and I can drive my Suburban around the State for the same it costs me to drive my Sebring in Canada.


----------



## Pvo

My parents have a place in Palm Desert, CA - I absolutely love it. The variety that California has to offer is incredible. They are a 2-hr drive LA, San Diego and Big Bear (if you're still craving some snow!). A 4 hour drive to Las Vegas.

You also don't get the humidity that they get in Florida..


----------



## PerfectElement

I'll probably go back to Rio. Prices have hiked in the last 5 years, but still affordable if your income is in CAD$. My parents own property right at the ocean and living in the newer beach neighborhoods is pretty safe (Barra da Tijuca, Recreio, etc).


----------



## Daniel A.

I find that Mexico is good value close for air travel Vancouver is only 4.5 hours away via Westjet 

Great weather most of the time getting a bit pricey in Cabo but if one is here for the weather no issues.


----------



## Eder

We took our motorhome down the Baja this winter and are currently in Los Barrilos. Great town....we are parked on the beach full hook ups for $25/nite. It has been sunny every day....30-33 degree highs...warm ocean...great fishing. I might make this spot a habit. Close 2nd was Mulege, Baja...nicer beach but cooler weather.


----------



## Daniel A.

Eder said:


> We took our motorhome down the Baja this winter and are currently in Los Barrilos. Great town....we are parked on the beach full hook ups for $25/nite. It has been sunny every day....30-33 degree highs...warm ocean...great fishing. I might make this spot a habit. Close 2nd was Mulege, Baja...nicer beach but cooler weather.


I may see you in the next few days I plan on metal detecting the beach there.


----------



## Nemo2

Eder said:


> Close 2nd was Mulege, Baja....


Spent the winter of 1997/8 camped on the beach 13 miles south of Mulege.........good, free, water in town, by the roadway next to a little store...(well, that was 'then')


----------



## Jon_Snow

The Baja is in my blood.... been going there for 25 years. My parents bought a condo in Los Cabos in 1989 - I was 16 then. 
Eder, been to Los Barrilos many time - great windsurfing mecca.
My retirement years will be split between the BC Gulf Islands and the Baja (with occasional trips elsewhere) - I don't expect to experience a real winter again.


----------



## Nemo2

Been to the Baja once....no desire to return.

Have friends of 40+ years who, (when they're not going to NZ), mostly spend their winters in Maui......went once, saw it, don't want to go back...........part of a pattern perhaps, because in my 'younger' days, (say from 17 on), I always headed for the sun/beaches.....now I want to see more history/geography...........(Copenhagen in September, followed by a cruise around Norway, Faroe Isles, Iceland, etc, which morphs into a cheap trans-Atlantic repositioning cruise to Miami...(which we'll fly out of on the first available plane)).


----------



## AltaRed

I ran the Baja in dune buggies in the late 1990's... from Ensenada to Los Cabos.... via a racing school out of LA with about a dozen other vehicles. The concept was to 'race' each other for X hours per day in the sand, rocks, switchbacks and dry stream beds (no main roads).... and stay in various places along the way down the peninsula. Took us about a week to do it all.... what with mechanical breakdowns, blown tires and being held at gunpoint once by an army roadblock shortly after dark one evening north of Las Paz. Ended up at Los Cabos at spring break....ah well, that is another story unto itself. I could like Las Paz a lot.


----------



## Nemo2

^ Wow...I've seen vids of that.....bet you have some great pics!


(Roadblocks......figured, when we were there, that to keep young guys out of trouble they tossed them in the army and then said "Go out and set up a roadblock......somewhere"...........we were in a PleasureWay camper...they opened the back door and jumped back when my 70lb Border Collie stood up.... )


----------



## AltaRed

Nemo2 said:


> (Roadblocks......figured, when we were there, that to keep young guys out of trouble they tossed them in the army and then said "Go out and set up a roadblock......somewhere"...........we were in a PleasureWay camper...they opened the back door and jumped back when my 70lb Border Collie stood up.... )


I didn't hardly move.... high intensity lights and automatic weapons with the barrels poking around inside the buggie. They spoke no English (or at least did not acknowledge). I had to point to the Baja500 sticker on my helmet* and Baja500 tag on my bag and keep saying Baja500 for several minutes until they finished searching the bag and let me go. The folks in the next village said the army sets up random roadblocks looking for drug smuggling.

* We were all equipped with Parker helmet systems [ http://www.ruggedradios.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=911 ], neck support donuts, kidney belts, 5 point harness and the like to handle rollovers, air launches and the like. Great fun.


----------



## Addy

LOL I checked that link out and just had to click on the external catheter - had a good laugh at the comments.


----------



## Nemo2

AltaRed said:


> automatic weapons with the barrels poking around


At one stop we, and a bunch of others, had to wait while they hassled a snorkeler who had a spear gun in his possession......probably lucky for him that there were a bunch of _******_ witnesses, (or, in my case, 'witlesses').


----------



## celishave

So are people generally thinking of purchasing property in a foreign country or doing long term rentals. I've been playing around on AirBnB and there are some fantastic deals pretty much anywhere in the world. I couldn't imagine the headache of maintaing a property I'm physically separated from or trying to deal with tenants if it is rented out part year


----------



## fraser

We are not considering a purchase for many reasons. 

We are currently on the beach in Thailand. Been here for a week, six more to go, and we love it. More than we do Costa Rica. But man, the flight is SOOO long. We have already decided to come back to this part of the world and Australia next winter. We would not, and probably could not do this flight every year. Somehow we need to break it up a little. Beautiful country, friendly people, good climate, and very affordable.


----------



## Jon_Snow

This thread is a tough read... I am starting to get the "Sunday Blues", the feeling of dread I get contemplating the upcoming work week. And now I have to read about various retired CMF'ers kickin' in on various tropical beaches around the world. :tongue-new:


----------



## Addy

celishave said:


> So are people generally thinking of purchasing property in a foreign country or doing long term rentals. I've been playing around on AirBnB and there are some fantastic deals pretty much anywhere in the world. I couldn't imagine the headache of maintaing a property I'm physically separated from or trying to deal with tenants if it is rented out part year


Initially we thought of purchasing, but we want to travel so purchasing seems counter-productive. Our income will be modest when we retire, in today's dollars our pensions will be around $2500/month, plus possible rental income and investment dividends - but we're not counting on having the last two for certain. So we hope to splurge on flights to less expensive places and spend the winter, returning to our downsized Canadian apt or house in the summer months. Our daughter will be ~20 when we retire, and if we can stand each other, we may purchase a home where she is going to school or working with an in-law suite for us to have a home-base.


----------



## uptoolate

We thought of purchasing at various points in time as well but it is just too complicated and we don't feel that we would want to rent a place out at all so that would leave it sitting empty losing even more money. We have lifelong friends in south Florida who are planning to move probably to the Tampa area when they retire. We visit with them in Florida once or twice a year and they come to stay with us once a year so we have talked to them about buying a place with a nanny suite or something similar that we could use once in awhile but otherwise they could use for their family when they visit. We'll see if that comes to fruition. Otherwise, we plan on travelling to various destination so owning one property in a warm weather area isn't that appealing.


----------



## marina628

We are still on the fence on what we will do ,we always planned to purchase something in Caribbean but you can rent something decent there for $3000 a month or less so the math is not adding up for us to purchase there.


----------



## peterk

Argentina might have some good sales in the next year or two. Buy during the turmoil, wait for things to settle, then move there for 10 years living on the cheap in a beautiful country. Sell for a huge profit just before everything goes to hell again in ~2030 though...


----------



## marina628

I want to live in paradise not turmoil


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Already have over $50k of rental income confirmed for 2014 for our place in Florida. Zero headaches, zero cancellations, zero bad reviews and an awesome place we use whenever we want (generally go when we have a occasional vacancy). Having a GREAT, trustworthy, low cost local property management company is key. The cold weather this winter has everyone thinking about getting away next year so we have a ton of interest for 2015 already.


----------



## RBull

My wife is retired and I will be pulling the plug in about 3 months. We have had a lot of discussion on the subject of wintering/travel. She likes the change of seasons and Canadian winter. I prefer to be somewhere warmer. It will be a compromise and we will likely spend time in the southern US, but would also like to travel some to areas in central/south US where we haven't been yet. We're not really that adventurous to visit or live in some other areas unlike North America, and have no interest dealing with any language barriers.

We'll probably sprinkle in some trips to Europe as we really enjoyed that before on a couple of occasions. Overall a couple of months a year perhaps at some time we'll zero in on one area as home base. I wanted to buy down there 4-5 years ago with the strong dollar and low real estate but my wife didn't want to. I think she was probably right as we may not spend enough time to warrant it and it would have been difficult to make a good choice of location.


----------



## marina628

After our last trip to Florida we decided we need to go far south as it was not warm enough for us.We have a couple short term rentals in Florida we recently acquired and I think 2-3 weeks a year is enough time in Florida for me.Arizona is nice and decent to purchase or rent.I just want to get away for the worst 2-3 months of winter and happy to spend rest of time in Canada


----------



## Homerhomer

Having just returned from Dominican Republic I can tell that Canadian winters are definitely not for me. Lots of westerners go for winters to DR, and the less touristy places away from Punta Cana or Puerta Plata are just beautiful.

For me I would rather spend winters in different locations than limit myself to one spot, hence I don't see myself buying any winter properties, hopefully will be able to enjoy winters in warm climates and enjoy many local cultures over the years at a slower pace than a week of vacation.


----------



## Hawkdog

I'm done with winter as well.

I have Medellin on my radar.

http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-10-31/medell-n-a-great-place-to-retire-yes-seriously


----------



## skiwest

near a good ski hill with lots of double blacks and cliffs


----------



## Four Pillars

Four Pillars said:


> I'm choosing Canada. Lot's of great winter activities here.


Update - Over the past two weeks, I'm starting to change my mind a bit. 

A break from this weather would be nice.


----------



## fraser

We keep weighing the cost of investing in a winter home vs the cost to rent. So far renting is winning. We like the thought of capital appreciation but are turned off by what appears to be a trend to penalize snowbirds via taxes. And Florida and Arizona hold no appeal to us. Mexico is essentially a failed state.


----------



## kcowan

fraser said:


> Mexico is essentially a failed state.


I think of Cypress, Iceland and the US as failed states. Mexico is not even close.


----------



## Islenska

Think again on Iceland------have you ever been there?

Extremely educated people, hard working (and playing) , really no crime at all, fantastic rural areas with an ultra modern city in Reykjavik----lots of culture and Viking history.

Sure the economy hit bottom in 08 but rebounding, big money in fishing and tourism, plus my relatives come from there!

Failed state-----ah no,


----------



## Nemo2

Landing in Reykjavik September 29.......will check it out.......(not counting the 90 minute airport layover on September 19)


----------



## PuckiTwo

Nemo2 said:


> ...(not counting the 90 minute airport layover on September 19)


Jump into the Blue Lagoon - Icelandair sends every tourist there



Islenska said:


> Think again on Iceland------have you ever been there? Extremely educated people, hard working (and playing) , really no crime at all, fantastic rural areas with an ultra modern city in Reykjavik----lots of culture and Viking history. Failed state-----ah no,


.....high debt, propped up by EU. But otherwise you are right. Gorgeous country.


----------



## Nemo2

PuckiTwo said:


> Jump into the Blue Lagoon - Icelandair sends every tourist there.


Not enough time on the stopover flying to Copenhagen with Icelandair, but when we come back on a Norwegian ship we'll tour. :encouragement:


----------



## fraser

My comment about failed state refers to the integrity of the justice/legal system and the integrity, effectiveness, and corruption of the public safety personnel- the police etc. And the absolute 'control' of certain provinces in the country by those who engage in illegal activities.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Iceland is not a failed state by any definition.
A failed financial experiment, maybe in the short term, but not a failed state.

I can think of only small number of truly failed states - Pakistan, Sudan, Burma, Ethiopia, and maybe one or two others.


----------



## m3s

Financial experiment is a good way to put it










Iceland is probably my favourite place in the world to explore. Blue lagoon is like €40 just for entrance but it's huge.. The more adventurous you are in Iceland the better, and cheaper, it gets


----------



## Nemo2

Went, (as part of an all day tour in Costa Rica), to a hot springs spa.......(we, incorrectly, presumed it was going to be like Rotorua http://www.newzealand.com/int/rotorua/ )......not for us.....will skip the Blue Lagoon and head upcountry.


----------



## Islenska

Try to visit Vestmannayer (Westman island) Nemo, it is a few hours south of Reykjavik by bus and ferry, decent package tour available.

I worked at a salt fish plant there in 74, one year after volcanic eruption occured. Amazing the island was evacuated (~5000 people) at night on fishing boats and no loss of life. Today it is still a vibrant fishing community, really a touch of "Old Iceland"

Beyond that anywhere you go is neat. Another time would like to motor the whole coastal area of the island.


----------



## Spudd

I really enjoyed the visit to Vestmannayer when we were in Iceland last summer. I'd highly recommend it. 

I didn't care much for Reykjavik, it was fine, but nothing to write home about. I was a bit sour on Reykjavik because my flight there was awful (and I barely slept a wink), the people at the airport were extremely rude and unhelpful to me, and then I got lost and wound up dragging a 50lb suitcase around the streets of Reykjavik for about an hour before I was able to find my way. So my assessment may not be entirely unbiased.


----------



## Nemo2

Islenska said:


> Try to visit Vestmannayer (Westman island) Nemo, it is a few hours south of Reykjavik by bus and ferry, decent package tour available.


Unfortunately we're arriving at 08:00 a.m. and departing at 06:00 p.m., (and likely won't be able to get ashore until 09:00 a.m. earliest), so have just booked onto a tour that, (among other places), visits Gullfoss and Geysir.......looking forward to it!


----------



## edarte

I was born in PEI, grew up, went to university and worked in Toronto, spent considerable time in New York, San Francisco, Tampa, Miami, and lived for six years near Chicago. I have vacationed in Hawaii, Aruba, Cancun, Ixtapa, Jamaica, Dominican Republic, Netherlands, Ireland, Portugal, Spain and in one month we leave for two weeks in Tahiti and Bora Bora. Yes there are plenty of nice places in the world but it is always great to come home to Canada and I love where I have lived now for the past seven years on Vancouver Island. Yes, we get some rain in the winter but I don't mind it that much and I can still play golf all year long and the summers are warm but not too hot and no humidity. Nothing better than Vancouver Island in my opinion.


----------



## kcowan

Interesting discussion on Iceland. What about US and Mexico? What do you consider failed if not financial?


----------



## Nemo2

edarte said:


> two weeks in Tahiti


Be interested in hearing your observations.......I was there 51 years ago next month* (Quinn's and Lafayette's were still operational and we visited both).......but, having recently been in the then relatively unspoiled Cairns area in Queensland, I was quite disappointed overall.

* http://holidaymag.wordpress.com/2012/06/02/the-toughest-bar-in-the-world-by-randolph-wolfe-may-1968/


----------



## edarte

Nemo2 said:


> Be interested in hearing your observations.......I was there 51 years ago next month* (Quinn's and Lafayette's were still operational and we visited both).......but, having recently been in the then relatively unspoiled Cairns area in Queensland, I was quite disappointed overall.
> 
> * http://holidaymag.wordpress.com/2012/06/02/the-toughest-bar-in-the-world-by-randolph-wolfe-may-1968/


Sorry your time was not more enjoyable - long way to go for disappointment. Well, this will be our first visit to the area and I have to confess I knew nothing about Quinn's until I looked it up but suspect I won't be spending a lot of time there :joyous:

We have never been to this part of the world before but don't expect to see much of it on this visit - mostly just want to lie on the beach and snorkel (in the water - not on the beach that is).


----------



## Nemo2

edarte said:


> Sorry your time was not more enjoyable - long way to go for disappointment............... I knew nothing about Quinn's until I looked it up but suspect I won't be spending a lot of time there


Probably not.....the original bar closed, circa 1973, and its namesake subsequently burned down. :wink:

Not really a long way to go, (at the time); I was crossing the Pacific, heading from Australia to England.......one thing stays with me, (which you won't experience nowadays), the smell of copra which permeated the area, (especially around the port).

http://www.micsem.org/photos/copra/intro.htm

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Addy

Homerhomer said:


> Having just returned from Dominican Republic I can tell that Canadian winters are definitely not for me. Lots of westerners go for winters to DR, and the less touristy places away from Punta Cana or Puerta Plata are just beautiful.


Homerhomer we are going to the DR for the first time, leaving Tuesday for a week. We have a 6 yr old with us. Any recommendations for a day trip from Punta Cana? We prefer towns or cities where we can walk around and enjoy the local stuff vs more touristy stuff, love beautiful architecture too.


----------



## dawne

Addy said:


> We are years (13 to be exact) from retirement but I find myself thinking early about the possibilites (beyond the finances, that part was taken into consideration years ago) and wondering where we can travel to today, in order to check if it's a place we may want to spend a winter (or winters) in our retirement?
> 
> We will retire in our mid 50's with a small but good pension, plus investments (DRIPS mostly) and rental income.
> 
> Where should we check out today as a possibility for spending winters? Florida of course, but I'm thinking Nicaragua, Philippines.... cheaper places like that.


Haven't read all the replies yet, but might be a good idea to check medical plans/hospital/doctor quality and costs wherever you go. In our senior years we don't know when we will have issues with our health, and some can wish they were back in Canada with the great health care system we have. And other places might be better, so you might want to check that before deciding. All the best.


----------



## Addy

I've been reading a lot of expat discussion forums since originally starting this thread. It's incredible how inexpensively some people live, and the level of healthcare, level of crime (low) and general quality of living is way better than I would have expected in many countries. Considering a visit to Thailand soon.


----------



## mcu

Addy said:


> I've been reading a lot of expat discussion forums since originally starting this thread. It's incredible how inexpensively some people live, and the level of healthcare, level of crime (low) and general quality of living is way better than I would have expected in many countries. Considering a visit to Thailand soon.


What are some of these expat sites/discussion forums?


----------



## Pvo

mcu said:


> What are some of these expat sites/discussion forums?


Also interested in these sites. Thanks!


----------



## kcowan

This one covers the world:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/
and from there ask in the local section for local forums. PV has 2 good local forums (out of 5).

Trip Advisor covers the world but for travelers.


----------



## fraser

We spent 3 weeks in Thailand this winter. It should have been more but we had to return for personal reasons. We plan to go back in January for at least a month on our way to Australia. We liked everything about Thailand-the people, the food, the beaches. And we certainly prefer it to Hawaii. Then only drawback was the long flight.


----------



## fraser

We are committed for next Jan-March- it is Thailand, Malaysia, and Australia. But we have been spending time re-evaluating our list of places. 

The US is out. No interest in Florida, Arizona, California, Texas or Hawaii. And Victoria is a non starter. Besides, there are taxation issues that we would rather avoid if possible. And we want to be near the ocean. 

So, when it is time, it looks like we will be heading down to Puerto Vallarta for at least six weeks. It has moved up on our list. Apart from liking he area, the air connections are very good. We may take a trip down this fall and have another look.


----------



## james4beach

Just a random idea (and it never hurts to check out new places)... check out the Canary Islands of Spain. It's closer than Asia and with the devastated Spanish economy, I found it very cheap there. Spain is in perpetual crisis so maybe it will continue to remain affordable.


----------



## PuckiTwo

james4beach said:


> Just a random idea (and it never hurts to check out new places)... check out the Canary Islands of Spain. It's closer than Asia and with the devastated Spanish economy, I found it very cheap there. Spain is in perpetual crisis so maybe it will continue to remain affordable.


Agree with the choice. Not certain if it will stay affordable once the EU is recovered. Spain had its issues with being expensive before because they are overrun mainly by German and British tourists. And hotels in Tenerife and Gran Canaria have been completely in the hands of big British and German tour operators. However, the region is wonderful, temperate winter climate, good food and all. I prefer the smaller islands such as La Gomera (short boat ride from Tenerife) or Las Palmas.
By the way, J4B, how do you get there from here (Canada)? We have gone via London or Frankfurt but it's quite a trip.


----------



## rikk

My flights were London, Madrid, Lanzarote ... one flight back was late leaving Lanzarote, thus late arriving Madrid, thus late arriving London and so missed flight to Ottawa. Thought well I'll just take the flight to Toronto, there's hourly flights Toronto/Ottawa. Not on the weekend back then anyway ... oops, bit of a delay there. Sure like the Islands though.


----------



## PuckiTwo

mcu said:


> What are some of these expat sites/discussion forums?


www.toytowngermany.com/ English-speaking expats living in Germany, learned a lot from this forum.


----------



## Jaberwock

We bought a place in Punta Cana, DR. A nice apartment in a small complex with a large pool. A two bedroom condo about ten minutes walk from the beach, goes for less than $150,000. There are no property taxes and the condo fees are reasonable ($150/mo).

There are daily direct flights from Toronto all year, and from Montreal and Ottawa most of the year. Direct flights from western Canada will likely be starting in a year or so.

English is widely spoken and there is a strong ex-pat community in the area. The are lots of good restaurants, supermarkets and shops. Residents get a great deal on the golf course, and the weather is beautiful.

The cost of living is higher than it is in the less tourist oriented countries, such as Nicaragua. However, it is lower than Canada. We spend five months there every year, and we figure that what we save in living cost pays for all of our second home operating expenses and airfares.

If you prefer living in the city rather than the seaside, then try Santiago, Chile. We lived there for a while and enjoyed it a lot. It is lovely city with lots of open green space, and fabulous restaurants. Lots of things going on in the summer (our winter), concerts, arts etc. Very friendly people, and low crime rate. The weather from November to April is fabulous. It does not rain at all, and it is rare to even see a cloud in the sky. You can rent a nice apartment for about $1,000 to $1500/month on a three month rental. The cost of living is lower than Canada. The transportation system is much better. You can get just about anywhere in the city by bus or subway for a dollar. Taxis are really cheap. If you want to travel around in Chile, the luxury bus services are great, and inexpensive. You will need to learn at least a bit of Spanish to get around because English is not widely spoken.


----------



## james4beach

PuckiTwo said:


> However, the region is wonderful, temperate winter climate, good food and all. I prefer the smaller islands such as La Gomera (short boat ride from Tenerife) or Las Palmas. By the way, J4B, how do you get there from here (Canada)? We have gone via London or Frankfurt but it's quite a trip.


I would love to check out more of the islands. The climate is very nice, as is the food.

Because I was in England anyway, I went via London. I strongly suspect that the most cost efficient route is to first go to London and then pick up one of those discount airlines/packages to Canary Islands on a separate ticket.

I've also been meaning to check out Malta. Has anyone been there?


----------



## marina628

Spent a fair bit of time in Malta although I did not pay for rentals as we stay with friends who live there.Probably just as expensive as Canada to live in term of dining out and shopping but you can get a decent place there to purchase about $200,000.I think if you did not work there or have family /friends 3-4 months would seem a long time but you can jump on a cruise ship and tour around to break up that time.


----------



## fraser

Ours is now booked. Two months in Thailand and Malaysia on the Adaman coast plus another month in Australia and on a cruise to Fiji. We only booked one way fares!


----------



## Nemo2

fraser said:


> Ours is now booked. Two months in Thailand and Malaysia on the Adaman coast plus another month in Australia and on a cruise to Fiji. We only booked one way fares!


Awesome! Enjoy. :encouragement:


----------



## My Own Advisor

I'm tempted to rent a few places during the winter and travel, at least the idea of that is nice. Call Canada "home base" for 3 seasons and travel the rest. That's the plan, we'll see....need cash to do that...I figure a good $12-$15k for each winter.


----------



## cannew

We travel by RV for a number of years, but found it expensive and we always ended up in the same area, Apache Junction AZ. So I sold the RV. We rented a Park Model for a few years and then decided to buy one. It's now easier to drive down, less expensive and we really enjoy the Park Model and the RV park we stay at. Plus there are lots of thing to see and do in the area and around Phoenix. Shopping is fun and much cheaper than in Canada.


----------



## Jeff_Wall

If you want to move to Canada, I'll suggest Ontario. But are you sure you want to be in Canada during winter. It can be really hard and long.


----------



## Big bamboo

*Retirement spots*



Addy said:


> We are years (13 to be exact) from retirement but I find myself thinking early about the possibilites (beyond the finances, that part was taken into consideration years ago) and wondering where we can travel to today, in order to check if it's a place we may want to spend a winter (or winters) in our retirement?
> 
> We will retire in our mid 50's with a small but good pension, plus investments (DRIPS mostly) and rental income.
> 
> Where should we check out today as a possibility for spending winters? Florida of course, but I'm thinking Nicaragua, Philippines.... cheaper places like that.


Andy,
I stay in a quiet yet fun place in Mexico and don't believe the stories about all the danger I have never had a problem in 5 years. The cost of living is a fraction of Canada, the people are great and there are a good number of Canadians down there. If you can stand a constant 80-85 degrees with little or no rain and enjoy walking on beautiful beaches then Mexico will work for you as it has for me. Advice would be to rent, don't own as the issues are many and you are better off being able to walk away at the end of the winter. This gives you way more flexibility. To enjoy!!


----------

